# Thanks Chris V.



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris, Thanks for taking time out of your busy day to instruct this old man
on the "Double Haul".I know when I left you were saying "well I 
tried".
Well,your efforts paid off.It had to be the tree,cause I now do the 
haul on both strokes and it looks pretty good.


Thanks Again My Friend, Robin


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Keep at it!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

You did an honorable service Chris.....IMO the double haul will make anyone a much better caster and can be used even on short casts on a small trout stream. :thumbup:

If I ever get down that way I want to stop in and shake your hand.


----------

